# Favorite Goatie Treats



## lijj (Jul 7, 2005)

What are your goats' favorite treats? My nubian doesn't eat anything I give her (except apples), but my oberhasli loves everything, from lorna doones, to grapes, clementines, granola cereal, and cheese on cheese crackers. She won't eat marshmallows or ice cream though. I try not to give her bad food, but... XD


----------



## Debara (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi, We give our Pygmy goats craisins, animal crackers, bananas (and the peel), ginger snaps, cherry tomatoes and puppy dog biscuits. Oh, they also love black oil sunflower seeds!!! But we do not give them much of them. The woman we adopted our babies from gives all of her goats the seeds and her goats fur is all silky smooth.
Debbie


----------



## 3SistersFarm (Dec 24, 2005)

nilla wafers, only $1 at walmart. But then I found the "vanilla thin cookies" for 95 cents (also at Walmart). 
There are more cookies per box
i save a nickle a box and most important...
:clap: I won't eat them at all, l like I do the vanilla wafers 
TEE


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Carrots, bread, and Ditzy goes crazy if my neighbor comes over holding a beer in his hands, he lets her have the dribbles left in the can and she is in heaven !


----------



## gryndlgoat (May 27, 2005)

One word- SALTINES! They LOVE them!

Oh.. and leftover spaghetti. I usually toss it for the chickens but the goats have to get in for a mouthful too. They look like they are wearing lipstick afterwards!


----------



## Egypt Run (Jun 30, 2006)

Beet pulp is their favorite treat.


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

My little piggies, oops! I mean goats, will eat just about anything! I wish I could give treats without having six goats (and 2 sheep) climbing all over me, but I know to wear crappy clothes if I have cookies or fruit or something special for them. Actually, I buy a horse cookie that they love, it's apple and oat-something. They are crescent shaped and small enough to fit a Nigerian Dwarf.


----------



## wooly1s (Apr 5, 2006)

Love veggie scraps...and we buy pea pellets at the feed store $8/80# for the llamas, and the goats love them!!! They rattle louder in the pail than sweet feed, too, so we use them for "catching"! 

Funniest thing I've ever seen them eat....Plums!!! They will suck the whole plum in their mouths, roll it around like cud, and then spit out the perfectly clean pit!!!


----------



## Goater (Sep 12, 2002)

"Animal crackers in my goat"  and penauts, apples, carrots and Triscuits.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Raisins, Fritoes, Grape Vines!


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

Mine love it best when they've snuck into the house and unrolled and eaten the toilet paper from the bathroom, and the sugarlumps from the bowl on the table. They like raspberries, too...but the best tasting ones must be from when they get into the garden and help themselves.


----------



## Dee (May 12, 2002)

Cereal... anything stale I give them to train to walk on a leash. Just crinkling the bag is sometimes enough. Humm... I wonder what I have open since the doelings are getting big enough to start training now.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

We buy peanuts in the shell, 50# bag. Everytime a goat has finished milking she receives a handful before getting off the milk stand. The peanuts are handy for when we have to give a pill for anything. Just hide it inside the shell.

Great source of fiber.


----------

